# Puppy vs human washable pee pads



## Bonsai (Apr 26, 2014)

I've noticed people mention human pee pads. Is there a benefit to using human ones? Are they equally absorbent, more cost effective? The ones I've seen for dogs at the pet store were really expensive. What brand and size do you recommend?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't know that there is a benefit, but when I bought the pet ones once years ago, the scent that those particular ones put off wasn't very pleasant to me. Also, when I used disposal pads I bought human pads from Sams that come 150 (I think--may be 120) to the pk for $23.98. They work just fine, but I decided I wanted to go with washable pads back in November and have used them since.


----------



## Bonsai (Apr 26, 2014)

Did you go with human or puppy washable pads?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I bought human washable pads at Walgreens in the section for home care for people who are bed-ridden. They are the 24 X 36 (I think) flat kind that someone would lay on in a hospital bed. It seems like an expensive investment to begin with at $12.00 a piece, but I bought 3 at a time until I got as many as I wanted--which I have 9 for 2 dogs and we leave 2 pads out at a time. I wash anywhere from 4 to 6 at a time depending on how quickly I get to the wash.  

I like the washable better for 2 reasons that stand out to me. With today's high efficiency machines and the fact that many, many times I will hang them out to dry instead of drying in the machine, after the initial investment the cost is negligible to me, and I feel that I'm being more eco-conscious. Secondly, The washable pads seem to me to be more absorbent than the disposable pads and a bit cleaner. Not a huge amount but enough that I notice.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> I bought human washable pads at Walgreens in the section for home care for people who are bed-ridden. They are the 24 X 36 (I think) flat kind that someone would lay on in a hospital bed. It seems like an expensive investment to begin with at $12.00 a piece, but I bought 3 at a time until I got as many as I wanted--which I have 9 for 2 dogs and we leave 2 pads out at a time. I wash anywhere from 4 to 6 at a time depending on how quickly I get to the wash.
> 
> I like the washable better for 2 reasons that stand out to me. With today's high efficiency machines and the fact that many, many times I will hang them out to dry instead of drying in the machine, after the initial investment the cost is negligible to me, and I feel that I'm being more eco-conscious. Secondly, The washable pads seem to me to be more absorbent than the disposable pads and a bit cleaner. Not a huge amount but enough that I notice.



Then there is the fact that dogs/puppies can't rip them to shreds like disposables.  (I do keep a pack of disposables in case of diarrhea.) I use half a cup of vinegar when I wash them. It gets rid of bacteria and odors without using bleach. I use the EZ Whelp pads.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Good to know about the half cup of vinegar.  I don't have the shredding problem, but then Lulu is 6 years old. I tend to forget puppy issues sometimes.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have the Iris playpen and I use the 34"x36" human washable pads. Fits right in. There is no room for 'accidents' with this size. I use them around the house too. (one in my room, one in the living room behind/beside the sofa. I wash about 6 at a time to save on water. I use a regular detergent and don't use anything else. I dry them in the low temperature setting 'cause of the plastic backing. I've had them for about 18 months now, and they are still going strong. I got mine at a medical supply place near me.


----------



## Bonsai (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I'm definitely going to find some washable human pee pads. I'm glad the Iris playpen was mentioned because I've actually been considering getting that one.


----------

